# August 10th...



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

...is when iParty busts out ALL their Halloween stuff.

I was in there yesterday looking for a string of those little "flicker flame" light bulbs (to replace the string I stole from one prop for another), and couldn't find them. The girl working over in the lighting section said that they would be out by August 10th when all their Halloween stuff will be on the floor.

I already saw that they had all the shelves in the seasonal section stripped bare, and there were a few Halloween leftovers hanging out there now.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Told one of the guys at work about this today. Spent the next three hours talking about Halloween, and what we were gonna do for it.  :voorhees:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder if it will open this year as early?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, I had never followed up on this after that first post, but the person at iParty lied to me. The stuff wasn't out until the very END of September. That's right, their shelves were bare all that time.


----------

